# Rad am Ring: 24 Stunden MTB Rennen erfahrungen



## mbiker2005 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wir planen das 24 Stunden MTB Rennen am Nürburgring mitzufahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Strecke und mit dem Fahrerlager?
Die Strecke ist ja viel Strasse, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Matzek71 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
war letztes Jahr mit meinen Kumpels am Ring und wir fanden es alle super.Würde mal sagen das ca. 25-30% der Strecke Straße ist,hat aber auch Spaß gemacht(konnte man sich mit den Rennradlern duellieren).
Unsere Parzelle im Fahrerlager war direkt an der Strecke und den Fahrerwechsel haben wir auch an unserem Platz vollzogen,hat jeder so gemacht,zumindest die Mountainbiker.
Auf der Seite von rad-am-ring gibt es auch ein Video von der Strecke.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (25. Mai 2009)

Bin letztes Jahr (und da hat's zum Teil geregnet) ohne Pobleme
dem Furious Fred gefahren. Die Strecke ist technisch sehr leicht
und konditionell eine Bolzerei. Macht Spaß, vor allem die Zielgerade langheizen! 

Die Wechselzone erstreckt sich über das gesamte Fahrerlager,
wodurch die Wechsel mit zu den entspanntesten aller 24H-Rennen
gehören. Generell entzerrt sich alles auf der Strecke ganz gut.

Ah ja: 
Am Ring kann es nachts kühl werden, auch wenn es tags heiß war.

THB

(diesmal natürlich wieder mit dabei)


----------



## theduke1mtb (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wir waren letztes Jahr auch dabei, die Planung für 01.-02.08 laufen auf Hochtouren. Wir hatten unsere Parzelle im Fahrerlager, Fahrerwechsel direkt am Zelt, kein Problem. Strecke war gut, einige mußten an einer Stelle absteigen.

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit dem Transponder, kann man den in eine Trinkflasche stecken, zählt der trotzdem oder ist der Abstand dann zu groß?


Im voraus vielen Dank
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Thunderbird (28. Mai 2009)

Als inoffizieller Weltmeister im Trinkflaschen verlieren
kann ich Dir von der Option nur abraten;
egal, ob's auch damit piepst.

Thb


----------



## eLw00d (28. Mai 2009)

Wer sowohl MTB, als auch Rennrad besitzt: Rennrad fahren!
Gibt keine genialere Piste dafür! Die Nordschleife ist auch/gerade mit dem Rennrad einfach göttlich. 
Das nur so am Rande... ^^


----------



## lets-go (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo an Alle  Kann jemand bitte die Strecke beschreiben, bzw. hat Fotos oder Video, da ich leider auf Youtube fast keine Videos finden konnte. Es gibt auch im Netz generell sehr wenige Infos uber die "Grune Holle" - oder ich suche falsch


----------



## Eddigofast (31. Mai 2009)

lets-go schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle  Kann jemand bitte die Strecke beschreiben, bzw. hat Fotos oder Video, da ich leider auf Youtube fast keine Videos finden konnte.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAxmOvwRZlI"]YouTube - NÃ¼rburgring Nordschleife Record - 7:15[/ame]


----------



## MathiasRR (31. Mai 2009)

@Eddigofast: Was hat das mit dem MTB Rennen zu tun ????

Videos der Nordschleife wird er wohl selber genug im Netz gefunden haben, das stellt ja nun wirklich kein Kunststück dar....


Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2009)

Wie wär's mit dem Video auf der Seite des Veranstalters. 

http://www.radamring.de/de/video/on-bike-mtb-2008.html


Die Strecke ist sehr anspruchslos. ein paar giftige Stiche,
wenig seitlich abschüssiges und *zwei *Trail-Serpentinen.

Thb


----------



## lets-go (31. Mai 2009)

Als ich auf der Rad am Ring Homepage war, funktionierte das Video leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2009)

jetzt geht's aber, oder?
Es ist ja auch auf Vimeo gehostet, zur Not.

Thb


----------



## elmar schrauth (1. Juni 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> YouTube - NÃ¼rburgring Nordschleife Record - 7:15




der neue Rekord von Sabine Schmitz ist 7,07 Min.
Sie sagt es ginge auch unter 7,00min....................


----------



## Eddigofast (1. Juni 2009)

MathiasRR schrieb:


> @Eddigofast: Was hat das mit dem MTB Rennen zu tun ????



Nichts!   Das war ja auch für die RR.....



elmar schrauth schrieb:


> der neue Rekord von Sabine Schmitz ist 7,07 Min.
> Sie sagt es ginge auch unter 7,00min....................



Wahnsinn!


----------

